
Show HN: iOS Interactive Notification - TruthDerek
https://github.com/lab111/hedwig
======
TruthDerek
I think notification should not only just notify the users, but also enable
them to handle it. For example, when you receive a message, you may want to
reply immediately. But it would be terrible if you have to go to the contact
view and find the sender from hundreds of them. Why not just tap the
notification and do what you want?

This is my first open source framework, although it's very simple, the new
concept and the API are great in my opinion. It's been 1 month since I
published it but there are only 6 stars. Really have no idea why some similar
but uglier can have 1000 stars. No complain, just want to ask for experience
and suggestions. I hope people can explore this concept with me, but the first
thing is to let them know it.

